# Grundeinstellung lowrance elite 5 hdi



## micha257 (18. Mai 2015)

Hallo Leute, ich hoffe mir kann einer oder können vielleicht auch mehrere weiter helfen. Ich war letztens das erste mal mit meinem Echolot auf der Elbe (Einfahrt zu einem Kanal) bis ca. 6m. ich wollte mal nach Grundeinstellungen fragen die ich einstellen muss. Ich hatte nicht eine Sichel erkennen können auf dem Echo. und ich glaube nicht das dieser Bereich einfach nur leer war. oder lag es am Winkel des Gebers? ich würde gerne auch meinen Köder am Grund sehen wollen quasi vertikal und die Fische direkt anwerfen.

 Danke im voraus vielleicht kann mir einer helfen


----------



## micha257 (20. Mai 2015)

*AW: Grundeinstellung lowrance elite 5 hdi*

kann denn keiner was zu sagen?|bigeyes


----------



## Bulettenbär (20. Mai 2015)

*AW: Grundeinstellung lowrance elite 5 hdi*

Grundeinstellung wählt man doch am Anfang aus... Da braucht man nichts einstellen ausser den richtigen Geber.#h


----------



## micha257 (21. Mai 2015)

*AW: Grundeinstellung lowrance elite 5 hdi*

ja ok da hast du Recht da habe ich mich Falsch ausgedrückt.
dann vielleicht aber die Einstellungen die mir die Sicheln anzeigen und meinen Köder. 
Das geht ja vom Amplitudenbereich bis zum Störfaktor usw.. Vielleicht habe ich ja was falsches gewählt oder es ist vom Vorbesitzer was falsches eingestellt.

 Gruß Micha


----------



## Bulettenbär (21. Mai 2015)

*AW: Grundeinstellung lowrance elite 5 hdi*

Ich arbeite immer mit der Standard-Einstellung für Flachwasser und kann alles wunderbar sehen. Deshalb bin ich gerade verwundert. Hast Du die Anleitung? Du kannst das Gerät auch zurücksetzten und dann nochmal von neuem die Einstellung wählen. Ich meine mich zu erinnern das man erst den Geber auswählen musste und dann unterscheiden konnnte zwischen 2 Voreinstellungen für Flach und für Tiefeswasser. Habe die Einstellung für Flachwasser genommen und kam mit dieser vorgefertigten Einstellung super zurecht. Da wollte ich nix mehr weiter dran verändern. Vielleicht wurde tatsächlich was verstellt. 

Gruß

Björn


----------



## Aquarienfisch (22. Mai 2015)

*AW: Grundeinstellung lowrance elite 5 hdi*

Das alte Thema, kenne ich nur zu gut.

Welche Einstellparameter du benötigst kann man so pauschal nicht sagen.
Ich würde dir raten mit deinem Echo rauszufahren, Handbuch mit und durcharbeiten.
So lernst du die Bedienung und versteht die Parameter die du änderst.
Schon möglich das du keine Sicheln siehst, wenn die Frequenz nicht passt ect, sprich der Kegel klein ist und einfach nur einen kleinen Bereich abtastest..

Bei dem HDI erkennt man sehr gut ob fisch oder nicht mit dem Down Scan, da erkennt man ob Fisch oder doch nur Gewächs.

Als Tipp kann ich dir mitgeben den 84kHz und das DS parallel aufm screen zu haben


----------



## micha257 (9. Juni 2015)

*AW: Grundeinstellung lowrance elite 5 hdi*

Danke für eure Antworten :m


----------

